# Conversion of Combo Guitar Amp to Head



## mesatronic (Jul 14, 2020)

...and, possibly, also conversion of empty combo cab to a proper speaker cabinet.

Hello all, I will be acquiring a combo amp next week.

I am not a fan of combos and am trying to find an Ontario-based (or at least located in Canada) resource that does this sort of work and does it well.

Of course, there are two ways to produce the head shell (or "head cab"): build a new one or start with the top portion of the combo cab. (To be discussed.)

I'd really appreciate hearing your recommendations for this work.

Thanks !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm assuming you are looking for someone to build a head cabinet for your amp.
Derrick Bell is well respected in this forum for building head cabs and all other types of cabs.

What is the make and model of the combo?

Making the empty combo cab into a speaker cab is not all that complicated unless you want to get into some "fancy" features
(i.e., closed back, convertible back, ports, etc.)

Good Luck with it!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Veteran Guitar Cabs on Facebook. Belongs to Derrick Bell.


----------



## mesatronic (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello, thanks for the recommendation... Paging Derrick Bell 

It's a Mesa/Boogie Mark IV B combo.


----------



## mesatronic (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank-you, knight_yyz.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> I'm assuming you are looking for someone to build a head cabinet for your amp.
> Derrick Bell is well respected in this forum for building head cabs and all other types of cabs.
> 
> What is the make and model of the combo?
> ...


It may or may not be proper, but some time back I picked up what was an amp, but now was just the cabinet really with the speaker-no wires, as well as a dual footswitch (One is momentary & the other latching) and a Fender display sign at a store that was cloying down for $8 or so.
I bought a cable that connects to the speaker and has a plug for the out on an amp head.
Not the best speaker, but it works as a cab.

But I agree that is probably simple, withe the amp head conversion possibly much more complex.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> It may or may not be proper....


IMHO, if it works and sounds OK, it is fine.


----------

